# Made 50 bucks doing a one hour prime block



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Accepted and completed an 1 hour block before dinner this Saturday. Earned 50 bucks.
Unfortunately, all the other blocks did over the weekend were either quite shitty or just average.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Cool story bro.


----------

